# Kleiner Server für Zuhause



## SanctumCS (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Homeserver auf dem ich 1-2 Programme laufen lassen kann um nicht meinen großen Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen.
Ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich kaum aus und habe deshalb auch keine Vorstellung was genau das kostet.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich meistens auf online Anbieter wie zb dyn-Box.de - Prepaid KVM- und openVZ-Server zurückgegriffen.
Was würde mich ein Server kosten der Beispielweise die Leistung eines solchen Servers aufweist, den ich auf der oben genannten Seite für 12.99€ im Monat bestellen könnte.

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ich wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## airXgamer (13. Februar 2019)

Grundsätzlich dazu einige Anregungen:
1.) Sollen die Anwendungen aus dem Heimnetz erreichbar sein oder aus dem gesamten Internet? Für ersteres reicht meist ein RaspberryPI oder ein einfacher NAS Server, für letzteres würde ich eine externe Lösung bevorzugen - einfach weil man bei Sicherheitsproblemen nicht direkt ein Loch in die Sicherheit des Heimnetzwerks gerissen wird. 
2.) Die Kosten zur Beschaffung eines kleinen Servers sind nicht hoch, für den Anfang reicht ein altes Notebook mit 4GB RAM, meist reichen auch 2GB RAM. Später kann man immer noch auf passiv PCs zurückgreifen, die bewegen sich im Bereich von 120 Euro aufwärts. Zu beachten bleiben hier die Betriebskosten: dauerhafter Stromverbrauch, viel Zeit(!), was meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Punkt ist, gerade wenn das System von außen erreichbar sein soll und im eigenen Heimnetzwerk steht (oder im getrennten VLAN), musst du die Zeit für Systemupdates usw. kalkulieren. Dieser Faktor entfällt beispielsweise bei Webhostingverträgen.


Was sollen denn für Anwendungen laufen?

EDIT: Noch was zu dem Anbieter: Ich finde es unverantwortlich von diesem Anbieter veraltete Betriebsysteme noch zur Installation zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Lister der verfügbaren ISO listet mehrere EOL Systeme wie Debian 7 und FreeBSD 9.3.


----------

